# Sudden Fish Death



## Sydney0706 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hello I was hoping for some help with a problem! I have a 29 gallon freshwater tank, that had 3 red wag platys and some assorted colors of mollies, as well as neon tetra, a Male betta, and a Rl pleco, I noticed one of my Molly's had died, and someone pointed out to me that they think I had ick (i have poor eyesight) so i started treating, i keep the tank at about 75 degrees usually so i started raising it to 80 a couple days ago, i also went to my local pet store and got medicine and started medicating the tank. I tested the water and everything seemed good except for nitrites that were a little high. I had had a bit of an algae bloom over Thanksgiving week while my mom was taking care of the tank for me, so I used a tank scrubber and I also changed 35% before I had started medicating. The Molly's over the past week have slowly been dying off, and I couldnt think how aside from the ick, they did seem to be showing signs of being sick, I should be relatively close to the end of my treatment for ick, and I woke up this morning and all of the platys are dead, all of my other fish seem fine, and the platys also were not showing any signs of sickness (swimming funny or laying at the bottom, nothing) they were totally normal all last week and last night and now have suddenly died over night, but the tetra, betta, and pleco all seem totally fine! The platys didnt even really have very much ick on them so I was just wondering if anyone could come up with a reason why then would all die at once? Water levels were good, filter had been recently changed, I'm following the direction on the medicine, the temp wasnt raised too high, and I removed any dead fish as soon as I noticed, I cant seem to think of what I've done wrong! If anybody had any idea of what could have happened, or anything that I could maybe do differently in the future please let me know I would really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------

